# II: Updated XYZ (2-for-1 deposit special promotion) Info



## yumdrey (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I have been talking to several II reps during the last 2 weeks about XYZ promotion (2-for-1 deposit specials).
Many of you already know about it, if you have an II exchange, you can make another exchange by paying ONLY the exchange fee ($159 for domestic) BEFORE your original exchange trip is done.
I used this for every single exchange I made with II, and could get 3 weeks for $159/each (all for the Marriott resorts). I still have two more weeks (exchanged weeks) I am planning to use for XYZ after 1/1/2011 due to check-in date limit.

Here are the info I collected from those II reps :

1) current XYZ week has to be checked-in by 5/31/2011. There are exceptions. Palm Spring/Palm Desert area is up to the end of January. Vegas area is up to the end of Feb. 2011. Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head Island area are up to the end of March 2011. Higher-end Hawaiian weeks are not available.

2) On 1/1/2011, the check-in date will be extended to the end of August 2011.

3) No easter week, no x-mas week or new year's day week - there is a chance that a rep. doesn't realize it and makes XYZ reservation for you for those weeks, then higher officer will cancel the week during the verification step.

4) No Hyatt property is allowed as XYZ. No Four Seasons Property is allowed as XYZ.

I have to tell you that some reps said several Marriotts were not allowed, but when I talked to the higher rep, they allowed me to take them as XYZ. 
I have those rep's direct phone number and extention, if you want any number, please send me PM and let me know which number you need.
rep #1 - who can take care of Marriott owners and knows XYZ very well. 
rep #2 - who can take care of WorldMark owners (exec. rep), did XYZ with no question
rep #3 - who can take care of all systems which include Marriott, Starwood, WorldMark, etc...

Hope you guys can get great chance with II's XYZ, I got 3 Marriott weeks (2 weeks are right before Easter Monday which is a spring break week for MD kids and one week is a memorial day week, which is a last week of May and first week of June at marriott fairways villas) and even one of them is from the Worldmark flexchange (4000 credits). 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 19, 2010)

I was able to do it for 2 units at Ko'Olina Easter week.  That was a couple months ago so many the rules have changed?

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update!

To clarify for those who are new to this promo - 

With the XYZ promo you are essentially getting 2 trades out of one deposit.

To use the XYZ promotion you must have a future exchange reserved.  (Not just a deposit.)

The XYZ promo can only be placed over the phone

For the most part, the inventory is off-season in areas with lots of timeshares.

The inventory is not listed anywhere - you have to call and ask.

You don't trade another week for the XYZ promotion - you just pay another exchange fee.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 20, 2010)

To clarify about inventory :
You don't have to call and ask about availability of your favorite area.
*Just go to II's website and find availabilities online, but those weeks should meet above conditions *- up to the end of Jan. in palm springs area, until feb. in vegas, until March in SC.
No easter weekend.
If they meet those conditions, you can take "anything" from those online inventories. II don't have separate inventory for XYZ. Any week meets that condition, is available for XYZ.
I searched available weeks through II online first, wrote them down on paper, called the rep(s), got the weeks.
As long as you can see them online, as long as they meet check-in date limit, you can take them as XYZ.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2010)

> Just go to II's website and find availabilities online, but those weeks should meet above conditions - up to the end of Jan. in palm springs area, until feb. in vegas, until March in SC.



How do you know what areas are eligible for the XYZ promo, if you don't call?  When I've called, lots of areas were excluded.


----------



## BevL (Nov 20, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> I was able to do it for 2 units at Ko'Olina Easter week.  That was a couple months ago so many the rules have changed?
> 
> Deb



There are two XYZ promotions - did you use the one where you had deposited a two bedroom and got a studio and one bedroom back?

There aren't same restrictions on that promotion.

Or you got lucky.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 20, 2010)

They said any area is eligible for XYZ, except high-end resorts in Hawaii. Also no Hyatt, no Four Seasons.
Other than that, anything is eligible from online inventory - at least that's what I heard yesterday.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it changes all the time.  When I called this summer, the only thing available on the West Coast was Palm Springs and Las Vegas.  I think it fluctuates with the season and demand.


----------



## Liliana (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi thanks,

I was told that Fairway Villas was not part of the program (could be at the time they were excluded even though there was lots of inventory). So when I tried to get an  XYZ for this last booking I had - NJ didn't come up on the list of possible places, else I would have grabbed it. I have 2 contacts now and they are both familiar with the program but do have a slight different interpretation on the rules. I traded a 1 bedrrom and the first rep mentioned I could only get a 1 bedroom in return (even if the resort had only 2 bedroom units) but the second rep said if the resort was only a 2 bedroom I could get that unit even with the 1 bedroom (as long as the resort was had only 2 bedrooms in the resort).

Unfortunately I have already checked in and am no longer eligible for the XYZ promotion. For the future how do you see availablity in the resorts if you used up your last trade (check-in in the future) and have nothing to look with?

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## ada903 (Nov 20, 2010)

Few more things.

For Palm Desert, I was told I can only get studios through January.  No more one bedroom or two bedroom units.

Also, I have been desperately trying to get a two bedroom but I only have exchanges where I gave up a one bedroom, and I have been repeatedly told that I can only get up to the unit size I gave up, and no larger.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 20, 2010)

I sent you a PM.  Thank you!


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 20, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Few more things.
> 
> For Palm Desert, I was told I can only get studios through January.  No more one bedroom or two bedroom units.
> 
> Also, I have been desperately trying to get a two bedroom but I only have exchanges where I gave up a one bedroom, and I have been repeatedly told that I can only get up to the unit size I gave up, and no larger.



For the studio part of my marriott shadow ridge, I exchanged into marriott Cypress Harbour 2BR, week 51, 2011 by ongoing search. I called marriott rep the same day to use XYZ with that exchange, and got memorial day weekend marriott fairway villas 2BR as XYZ. 
I had to call that exec. rep. after I had talked to 2 other reps, one was keep insisting that I could get only studio as XYZ because I exchanged shadow ridge studio, and the other rep said marriott fairway villa was excluded from XYZ promotion. I asked higher reps (those reps on my original post) and they finished everything within a minute.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I think it changes all the time.  When I called this summer, the only thing available on the West Coast was Palm Springs and Las Vegas.  I think it fluctuates with the season and demand.



Yes, they said the rules are getting more complicated (set up different check-in date limit by the zone) and changed often. Also, it is depending which rep you are talking to. Some of them had no idea what was XYZ at all, some knew XYZ but gave me so many restrictions.
Seems like it is all about demand/supply game.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am getting tired of playing the phone game, seriously..


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 20, 2010)

Liliana said:


> Hi thanks,
> 
> I was told that Fairway Villas was not part of the program (could be at the time they were excluded even though there was lots of inventory). So when I tried to get an  XYZ for this last booking I had - NJ didn't come up on the list of possible places, else I would have grabbed it. I have 2 contacts now and they are both familiar with the program but do have a slight different interpretation on the rules. I traded a 1 bedrrom and the first rep mentioned I could only get a 1 bedroom in return (even if the resort had only 2 bedroom units) but the second rep said if the resort was only a 2 bedroom I could get that unit even with the 1 bedroom (as long as the resort was had only 2 bedrooms in the resort).



Hi Silvia, two reps told me the exact same thing you've heard. I had to ask them to transfer me to higher rep (complained strongly) and finally could reach those reps. Those executive reps know the most current rules and explained about them (my original post). One of them also mentioned that the check-in date limit would be extended to the end of August 2011 on 1/1/2011 and II will revise remaining inventories and customers' ongoing searches, and make a new rules accordingly.
I search online inventory by using my worldmark and starwood and four seasons. All three of them show slight different availabilities due to filtering and trading power, but exec. reps could see "everything" I found from those 3 different systems.


----------



## willowglener (Nov 20, 2010)

The reps I called (two separate times) said cancun is off limit until May or after. I'm sure they exclude all the peak seasons for the specific locations.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that II doesn't publicize this offer more widely.    

If I had known about this sooner I would never have given RCI my dual affiliated unit.   

This appeals more to me than the points Lite and think it's II's edge in this exchange battle.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 20, 2010)

PM sent.  I have no luck when I talk to II guides.  They only want to get me to extend my membership and I still have a year left on it.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> PM sent.  I have no luck when I talk to II guides.  They only want to get me to extend my membership and I still have a year left on it.



Many II guides do not know about this promo.


----------



## LMD (Dec 19, 2010)

*Still available?*

Does anyone know if II is still offering this?


----------



## Bernie8245 (Dec 19, 2010)

LMD said:


> Does anyone know if II is still offering this?



I booked an exchange earlier this month into Marriott Barony Beach in Hilton Head for February 2011 and received an XYZ exchange into Marriott Grande Ocean for the following week. I had to pay 2 exchange fees but did not have to relinquish any more points.
Bernie


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 19, 2010)

I just called (the Worldmark owners line) and the rep was flabbergasted that I knew about this program. She said it is something that they don't advertise and that only reps are really aware of. When she quizzed me as to how I new of this program, I said "Oh some friends that have taken advantage of this filled me in...."

After putting me on hold for about 10 minutes, she came back and said she could give me two weeks but they have to coincide with my current exchanges, explaining that the rules dictate that this program is for people who require an additional room for the exchange. 

Ugh...I asked her to please ask her superiors if I could please have a condo in June 2011 at Marriott's Desert Springs because there is sooooo much availability as it's hot as hades, and most likely, like last summer and summers previous, it will sit unused, and after being on hold again, she came back and booked me! 

Thanks for the info on this program!


----------



## LMD (Dec 30, 2010)

*II rep*

Does anyone have a number for a II rep that I should contact that would know about the program?
Thanks


----------



## ml855 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does the Royal resorts in Cancun particpate in the XYZ program?


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 30, 2010)

LMD said:


> Does anyone have a number for a II rep that I should contact that would know about the program?
> Thanks



Send me PM, I will give you the number(s).


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 30, 2010)

ml855 said:


> Does the Royal resorts in Cancun particpate in the XYZ program?



When I called last time (early Dec), yes, they were available as XYZ and there was no date restriction for mexico, even for holiday weeks!


----------



## calgal (Jan 4, 2011)

Can I use the XYZ  promotion for a friend and get a guest certificate for her?


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

yes you can


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 4, 2011)

When I talked to an executive II rep this morning, check-in date is still by the end of May.
He said it was revised on 12/20/2010 and would be revised soon for later check-in date.
If anyone is looking for after 5/31 check-in date, it would be better to call and ask after 1/15/2011.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 4, 2011)

calgal said:


> Can I use the XYZ  promotion for a friend and get a guest certificate for her?



absolutely. I already donated two XYZ weeks to school fundraising auction.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 4, 2011)

Yumdrey,
Can you get an XYZ if you are a member of the Destination Club but trade a week through II (corporate account)?
Thanks


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 4, 2011)

MabelP said:


> Yumdrey,
> Can you get an XYZ if you are a member of the Destination Club but trade a week through II (corporate account)?
> Thanks



As long as you have a confirmed exchange with II, you can use that week for XYZ.
It doesn't matter which club you are in, it matters only if you have a confirmed exchanged week with II or not. Once you get an exchanged week, it doesn't matter with your club. It matters only with II for XYZ.
Remember, XYZ has to be confirmed BEFORE your original exchanged week's check-in date.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Yumdrey! Your information is priceless!


----------



## MabelP (Jan 5, 2011)

Yumdrey,
I just noticed they have a thread going on XYZ and Destination Club on the Marriott site.What you say makes alot more sense.There saying XYZs cannot be done with Corporate Account.


----------



## SDMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Will this work for a "request first" thru II or for deposited weeks only?   

Thank you so much for sharing this info with us, we own multiple Marriott properties for  7 years and have not heard of this.  We usually do a request first to get the resorts we want in Hawaii or Cancun, travelling in May.

We will definately use in the future  :whoopie: 

SD


----------



## avad88 (Jan 7, 2011)

II makes it tough to take advantage of the XYZ promotion. I called today about an exchange we made for Feb. in Mesquite, NV. The Rep was familiar with the XYZ program, but said Mesquite did NOT qualify. He said "even though it costs more to exchange through us, you should always do it because we can often get you the extra week through this program." I doubt I'll follow his advice, but how are we suppose to know "what qualifies"?
  I'll guess I'll call in the future (after I exchange online) to see what qualifies.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 7, 2011)

avad88 said:


> II makes it tough to take advantage of the XYZ promotion. I called today about an exchange we made for Feb. in Mesquite, NV. The Rep was familiar with the XYZ program, but said Mesquite did NOT qualify. He said "even though it costs more to exchange through us, you should always do it because we can often get you the extra week through this program." I doubt I'll follow his advice, but how are we suppose to know "what qualifies"?
> I'll guess I'll call in the future (after I exchange online) to see what qualifies.



The info is all over the place and each rep has their own view of what the promo is.
I've been told that you can make your initial exchange online but you have to call to get the free one and it has to take place before the original exchange that you have (Feb Mesquite)  So then, your only option is going Jan or early Feb before Mesquite.  

I then talked to another person today who then said that both exchanges have to be done at the same time.  I don't think she knew what she was talking about so I said thank you and good bye.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 8, 2011)

We used an XYZ to get 4th of July week at a Marriott this year.  Should I be worried?  The exchange was confirmed no problem.  We actually used it to combine a studio and a 1 bdr for that week as we needed a 2 bedroom.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2011)

SDMiller said:


> Will this work for a "request first" thru II or for deposited weeks only?



Neither one - it only works if you've actually MADE an exchange, but the exchange date is still in the future.


----------



## gingerpuff (Jan 24, 2011)

If I see something online, it might disappear before I can get a rep on the phone.  Do you put a hold on it first?  Are you allowed to do that?


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 24, 2011)

yes if you see something, you can do an internet hold (18 minutes) and then call to book it.

I actually did an internet hold, called them and said I need more time, and they held it for an additional 3 hours while I spoke to the rest of my party.  Our plan fell through so they released the hold but to answer your question, yes, you can hold it.


----------



## scooter (Feb 17, 2011)

willowglener said:


> The reps I called (two separate times) said cancun is off limit until May or after. I'm sure they exclude all the peak seasons for the specific locations.



We got xyz for thanksgiving week at Villa del Palmar Cancun. It's brand new so I assume that's why it was available. Hopefully I will rent both!


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 17, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> We got xyz for thanksgiving week at Villa del Palmar Cancun. It's brand new so I assume that's why it was available. Hopefully I will rent both!



I may be wrong, but I think the renting of II exchanges is against the rules.


----------



## siesta (Feb 17, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> We got xyz for thanksgiving week at Villa del Palmar Cancun. It's brand new so I assume that's why it was available. Hopefully I will rent both!


 be careful, renting exchanges is against the rules, and if they find out: you lose all your current deposits, and all future exchanges cancelled, in addition to being banned from your exchange co.


----------



## lawgs (Feb 18, 2011)

MabelP said:


> Yumdrey,
> I just noticed they have a thread going on XYZ and Destination Club on the Marriott site.What you say makes alot more sense.There saying XYZs cannot be done with Corporate Account.



they told us today Wyndham exchanges do not qualify since they are POINTS

so not all clubs can get the 2 fo 1 promo


----------



## ada903 (Feb 18, 2011)

So a Worldmark exchange would not qualify for the xyz?


----------



## LLW (Feb 19, 2011)

ada903 said:


> So a Worldmark exchange would not qualify for the xyz?



On wmowners.com, Worldmark owners have reported on getting XYZs.  Worldmark does not deposit points into II - they deposit a week after they take your points.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate your feedback!



LLW said:


> On wmowners.com, Worldmark owners have reported on getting XYZs.  Worldmark does not deposit points into II - they deposit a week after they take your points.


----------



## Gundy (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish there was a way to get a list of areas that are available as well as the dates you can go. I just used the XYZ on a 1 bedroom at the Marriott Grand Vista at the beginning of May. When I called he asked me to wait as he checked his grid to see if that date was available for that area. I just called Interval's Starwood desk and the first person I talked to was able to help me. He did say I was only able to book a 1 bedroom because the unit I used for exchange was a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 1, 2011)

LLW said:


> On wmowners.com, Worldmark owners have reported on getting XYZs.  Worldmark does not deposit points into II - they deposit a week after they take your points.



It might be from deposit firsts as well though, we can deposit a 2bedroom and use that.

KT


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 30, 2011)

Does the check-in date of the XYZ exchange have to be before the real exchange with which the XYZ opportunity originated, or just before some pre-defined II expiration date?

Example:
My friend just exchanged for a 2br during the last week of June. Does this date impact the possible weeks she could get on the XYZ offer?


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2011)

hudshut said:


> Does the check-in date of the XYZ exchange have to be before the real exchange with which the XYZ opportunity originated, or just before some pre-defined II expiration date?
> 
> Example:
> My friend just exchanged for a 2br during the last week of June. Does this date impact the possible weeks she could get on the XYZ offer?



I think the second exchange has to be BOOKED before the check-in date of the first exchange.

The check-in date of the second exchange would be limited by how far in advance II has opened up availability - as of now it's June that has been reported here.

AFAIK.


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> It might be from deposit firsts as well though, we can deposit a 2bedroom and use that.
> 
> KT



I think it has to be a confirmed exchange, not just a deposit. If your deposit has been matched with an exchange, then yes. AFAIK.


----------



## MabelP (Mar 31, 2011)

Are XYZs only available through May?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2011)

MabelP said:


> Are XYZs only available through May?



Apparently now through June.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Apparently now through June.


I was told they received a new grid on the XYZ weeks on March 24. It now includes June, but doesn't go beyond that.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 15, 2011)

I just called and tried to get something and they told me that first of all my deposit does not qualify, it's a Ft. Laud Beach resort summer week that they gave me an AC for so I don't understand why it didn't qualify and secondly they told me that even if I did that I had to do the XYZ exchange at the same time of making my initial exchange which isn't check in til Sept. of this year.  

I was on hold for something like 15 minutes and then transferred to another rep who seemed a little more knowledgeable and she's the one who told me that I could not do it and she went to speak to a supervisor as well.   They wouldn't even book me a studio to go along with my 1 bedroom in Palm Springs in off season.  

Whatever, I guess I'm done with II if this is how it is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I just called and tried to get something and they told me that first of all my deposit does not qualify, it's a Ft. Laud Beach resort summer week that they gave me an AC for so I don't understand why it didn't qualify and secondly they told me that even if I did that I had to do the XYZ exchange at the same time of making my initial exchange which isn't check in til Sept. of this year.
> 
> I was on hold for something like 15 minutes and then transferred to another rep who seemed a little more knowledgeable and she's the one who told me that I could not do it and she went to speak to a supervisor as well.   They wouldn't even book me a studio to go along with my 1 bedroom in Palm Springs in off season.
> 
> Whatever, I guess I'm done with II if this is how it is.



The best thing to do is to hang up and call back. Once you get a rep that knows what they are talking about, get their direct line and hours they work. Then call when you can talk with them. It sounds like they were thinking of XYZ Type II not Type I that you were looking for.


----------



## equitax (Apr 15, 2011)

*Not understanding..*

OK, so I traded MGV studio booked for 30 JUL to 6 AUG) for a 2BDR at Surf Club checking in on Apr 29 - Can I XYZ, or is it too late? who can I grovel to?




DeniseM said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> To clarify for those who are new to this promo -
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2011)

equitax said:


> OK, so I traded MGV studio booked for 30 JUL to 6 AUG) for a 2BDR at Surf Club checking in on Apr 29 - Can I XYZ, or is it too late? who can I grovel to?



You can XYZ. Call II and ask for XYZ Type I availability. Once April 29th passes, you are out of luck.


----------



## slomac (Apr 16, 2011)

FYI, I booked a WXY echange to Palm Desert for August.  Just thoght I would let everyone know since most people have said it goes through June.  Not that anyone else would want to go to Palm Desert in August but for $159 it will still be a nice getaway.  AlsoI had exhcnaged a 1 bedroom and I got a 2 bedroom XYZ.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## equitax (Apr 16, 2011)

*Like for Like?*

Does the XYZ week need to be same size as the unit relinquished? Can I only get a studio since that is what I exchanged?


----------



## equitax (Apr 20, 2011)

*XYZ? Grr...*

OK, So called II - I have two exchanges done right now.

Exchange # 1 (relinquished MGV Studio, Got 2BDR Surf Club), checking in April 29:

I was told cannot use XYZ on this unless I want to travel before April 29.

Exchnage # 2 (relinquished 2BDR MGV 2011 UY, confirmed 2BDR MGV 2012 UY) 

I was told can't use this for XYZ yet, as XYZ currently running until end of june, and that because my check in is in Feb, that XYZ only looks 4 months ahead, which will mean oct nov dec jan feb 2012 travel on XYZ if the program is extended.

Any insight here?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 20, 2011)

Just call back


----------



## 1st Class (Apr 20, 2011)

equitax said:


> I was told cannot use XYZ on this unless I want to travel before April 29.



My understanding is that XYZ must be *booked, not completed* before the initial exchange occurs.   



equitax said:


> I was told can't use this for XYZ yet, as XYZ currently running until end of june, and that because my check in is in Feb, that XYZ only looks 4 months ahead, which will mean oct nov dec jan feb 2012 travel on XYZ if the program is extended.
> 
> Any insight here?



I have no knowledge of this restriction.

I wish I could say that all II reps are equally knowledgeable, but it's not so.  I'm sending you a pm with the name and number of a competent II rep with whom I've made several successful XYZ exchanges.  You'll get your XYZs, but you'll have to be persistent as they don't make it easy. 

Kate


----------



## LLW (May 3, 2011)

*Any date update?*

Being that it is May, have they moved the chart ahead from June yet? Thanks!


----------



## hockman4357 (May 3, 2011)

1st Class said:


> My understanding is that XYZ must be *booked, not completed* before the initial exchange occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please PM me with the name/number of the competent II Rep familiar with exchanges.  Thanks!  Mike


----------



## hefleycatz (May 13, 2011)

hockman4357 said:


> Please PM me with the name/number of the competent II Rep familiar with exchanges.  Thanks!  Mike



Same here please.  Thank you.

lee


----------



## Gypsie (May 14, 2011)

*Extension*

They have extended the dates through October or November.  I just confirmed an August xyz exchange.


----------



## ml855 (May 14, 2011)

Let me see if I understand how the XYZ program works.  I would love to start getting a second vacation by using the XYZ program.

OK, here we go, let's see if I got this right.

I have an exchange through II checking in June, 2012, I used a July, 2010 week to get this exchange.  If I were to do an XYZ exchange the check in date and the reservation has to be completed by the check in date of June, 2012, or does the reservation just have to be booked by the check in date, and all we pay is another exchange fee.

Thanks.


----------



## Gypsie (May 14, 2011)

It just needs to be booked before your check in date.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 16, 2011)

Just got an studio to go with our 2 - 1 bedrooms, June 4-11 at VDC with the XYZ exchange.  Only studio's left, but I am not complaining.  This works perfect for us, now everyone has their own spaces when need be. 

The first person I talked to chuckled when I mentioned that I needed to talk to someone that would be able to help me with the XYZ 2 for 1 special, so I knew he would be able to help me.   :whoopie: 

lee


----------



## janej (May 16, 2011)

I always thought XYZ was associated with Marriott.  But when I called to cancel an exchange I made online, the lady I spoke to said I could get another week for free.  She said it is called 2 for 1.  She told me it has to be booked on the same day I made the exchange, or at least within 48 hours; availably was not online;  I can only get the same size unit as I relinquish.  I also need to call to see if I qualify, no indication anywhere else.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 10, 2011)

Just booked an XYZ exchange into a 2 bedroom at Marriott's Grand Chateau for October :whoopie:  Needed to extend our existing stay by a few days and this provided a reasonable option.


----------

